# Did I just make a bad Purchase?



## Malieus (Jul 18, 2020)

Today, I decided to buy Best Service Titan 2 simply because I had seen it over the years and thought since I had the extra money just go for it and buy it. FINALLY! the Rompler I have been waiting for!...so I thought. In terms of quality, it's pretty terrible with scattered good sounds. I mean such a huge library with meh sounds. I'm only speaking on the presets and not talking about ways to tweak the sounds. my reaction is solely based on the first time I added to my DAW and went through the sounds. I'm just curious has anyone else purchased this Virtual Instrument and if so how has your experience been so far? Because I don't foresee a use for this anytime soon.


----------



## Bman70 (Jul 18, 2020)

What other synths do you have? If it's your first serious synth, it could be a way to learn serious tweaking. But I also prefer good out of the box sounds. Is there any refund option on it? Anyway the only solution is to buy more and more plugins.. instead of accepting defeat, buy Omnisphere or Serum. p.s. Serum can be tried for free or rented to own at Splice.com


----------



## Malieus (Jul 18, 2020)

I own Omnisphere 2 (just purchased, hasn't arrived yet), Komplete 12 ultimate, Korg Collection, & Arturia V collection 7. Which is more than enough. Hopefully, I can sell it and buy serum or something from UHE.


----------



## Patryk Scelina (Jul 19, 2020)

Omnisphere is amazing. It has so many factory presets and almost endless tweaking capabilities. I use Omnisphere very often. I love to put some of my own samples / sounds and designs new sounds out of it. Can't say anything about Titan 2 though.


----------



## José Herring (Jul 19, 2020)

Malieus said:


> I own Omnisphere 2 (just purchased, hasn't arrived yet), Komplete 12 ultimate, Korg Collection, & Arturia V collection 7. Which is more than enough. Hopefully, I can sell it and buy serum or something from UHE.


Yeah, considering what you already have.... is Titan 2 returnable?

If not, then make the best of it. I'm listening to somebody demoing that patches. It's not like you won't be able to use it. You may have to roll up your sleeves and work it though. But, I've found with VSt Romplers, maybe 10% of it is really good and the other 90% just filler crap for marketing. You know, you can't really market something with 20 good sounds.

But, it's got some stuff and some of it really good....


----------



## NekujaK (Jul 19, 2020)

I've bought a handful of useful, and far too many useless, virtual synths over the years. Omnisphere is by far the very best of them all, and what I've come to discover is that my money is much better spent buying third party preset libraries for Omnisphere from the likes of The Unfinished, Plugin Guru, Triple Spiral, etc... rather than buying yet another random virtual synth that I will end up never using.

Omnisphere is the gift that just keeps on giving, and whenever you got bored with what you've got, just buy some new Omnisphere presets - it's like getting a whole new synth all over again!


----------



## Bman70 (Jul 19, 2020)

Man I've had my eye on Omnisphere, it's time to pull the trigger! Lol.


----------



## easyrider (Jul 19, 2020)

NekujaK said:


> I've bought a handful of useful, and far too many useless, virtual synths over the years. Omnisphere is by far the very best of them all, and what I've come to discover is that my money is much better spent buying third party preset libraries for Omnisphere from the likes of The Unfinished, Plugin Guru, Triple Spiral, etc... rather than buying yet another random virtual synth that I will end up never using.
> 
> Omnisphere is the gift that just keeps on giving, and whenever you got bored with what you've got, just buy some new Omnisphere presets - it's like getting a whole new synth all over again!



Yeah I’ve not had Omnisphere long and it’s just brilliant...Expensive but worth every penny...It’s so vast and along with Keyscape functionality it’s something else!


----------



## damayor (Jul 27, 2020)

If you want a workstation like vst you should of picked Halion sonic or Vir2 VI ONE. I had Titan 2 and Goliath wanting to get rid of my hardware workstations. Nothing compared except Halion or Halion sonic I have both. Try to unload that garbage on another sucker and get Halion n thank me later.


----------



## Pier (Jul 27, 2020)

José Herring said:


> But, it's got some stuff and some of it really good....



I only skimmed that video but boy it sounded quite awful.


----------



## José Herring (Jul 27, 2020)

Pier said:


> I only skimmed that video but boy it sounded quite awful.


Not great, but there's some pretty phat sounds that can be used in Urban type scoring starting around here. But, really nothing that isn't done better by dozens (probably 100's) of other synths.


----------



## labornvain (Jul 27, 2020)

Wow, that is seriously some 80's shit. You could score the original Terminator movie with that. I dig it.


----------



## José Herring (Jul 27, 2020)

labornvain said:


> Wow, that is seriously some 80's shit. You could score the original Terminator movie with that. I dig it.


The 80's are back in vogue.


----------

